# DSBM



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (26. Dezember 2009)

Gibts hier noch Hörer dieser wundervollen Musikrichtung? Ohne sie wär ich wahrscheinlich nie zum Black Metal gekommen und DSBM ist immer noch meine Lieblingsstilrichtung im BM.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toIRi7F-TYg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brKDPLCFbg8...feature=related




Einfach genial...


----------



## Lillyan (26. Dezember 2009)

Beleidigungen gelöscht.

Hört endlich mit den ewigen Beleidigungen auf. Wenn es jemandem gibt dessen Nase euch nicht paßt, dann schweigt über das was er schreibt oder fügt ihn eurer Ignore-Liste hinzu, wenn ihr nicht diskutieren könnt ohne beleidigend zu werden!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen rein musikalisch gefällts mir wirklich aber ich kann mit dem Sänger bzw. mit dem screaming das er/sie da betreibt nix anfangen >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

ich muss mich da lod anschließen, diese schreie da am annfang, sind die immer beim DSBM dabei? q_q


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Dezember 2009)

Ohne irgendwem an den Karren pieseln zu wollen, aber dieses .............. was zum Henker ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieses Geschrei wie bei einer Brüllmücke nach einer Hoden-OP ohne Betäubung kann man doch kaum noch als Gesang bezeichnen. Steckt da ein richtiger Text und ´ne "Aussage" hinter oder wird da bloß auf Satan-komm-raus ins Mikro geheult?


----------



## Manowar (26. Dezember 2009)

Gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gefällt mir aus der Reihe um einiges besser


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Dezember 2009)

ok bei manos zeug mag ich nid ma den instrumentalen teil >.< 

und das gewimmer auch ned :/


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt wusste ich nichts von dieser Emo Black Metal Richtung und ich wäre froh, wenn ich sie nie entdeckt hätte ^^ Also mein Fall ist das absolut nicht.


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2009)

Emo würde ich es zwar nicht nennen, aber ok *g*
Aber vorallem ist das nichtmal die obengenannte Richtung, wäre eher das hier:


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toIRi7F-TYg


ich musste ziemlich lachen als der angefangen hat zu schreien... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (27. Dezember 2009)

Wundervoll ist was anderes. Wo kann man es denn doch Musik nennen? Ich meine ich habe ja nicht gegen Metall ich höre selber gerne Nightwish oder Dragon Force. Aber das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

es heißt metal, mit 1 l ...

instrumentalisch gesehen ist das sogar ganz nett aber dieses rumgekreische ist mir irwie zu stumpf... und das muss was heißen,  ich hör fast nur zeug wo rumgekreischt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (27. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wundervoll ist was anderes. Wo kann man es denn doch Musik nennen? Ich meine ich habe ja nicht gegen Metall ich höre selber gerne Nightwish oder Dragon Force. Aber das?



Und dann behauptest du allen Ernstes, du würdest Metal hören? ...

Es gibt einige gute DSBM Bands ... Sterbend gehört aber nicht dazu.


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Das ist garnicht mal so übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Emo würde ich es zwar nicht nennen, aber ok *g*
> Aber vorallem ist das nichtmal die obengenannte Richtung, wäre eher das hier:


das hört sih an als würd sich n ork grad selber verwöhnen >.< ok ich lass diese musikrichtung echt mal weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das hört sih an als würd sich n ork grad selber verwöhnen >.<


danke für diesen lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. Dezember 2009)

Vorallem..das ist nichtmal ein Intro oder derartiges, die hören sich von vorne bis hinten genau SO an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich kannte diese Musikrichtung bis vor gerade eben gar nicht, und kann ihr auch nicht das geringste abfinden, aber in Ordnung jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich höre sowas selber sehr sehr wenig.
Die letzte "Uno Actu"..naja,die Geräusche kann ich aufnehmen, wenn ich aufm Klo bin.
Und "Aaskereia" höre ich so ungefähr 1x im Jahr für ne halbe Stunde und dann reichts wieder *g*

Was aber vllt noch dazu passend würde, wäre "Bethlehem", wobei das schon wieder Dark Metal wäre..musikalisch auf jedenfall eine andere Liga
Die schwanken aber auch sehr in ihrem Stil, mal machen sie richtigen Black metal,manchmal eben Dark Metal und dann wieder was anderes.. Hhben aber absolut saubescheuerte Texte :>

Das Intro einfach überspringen (ka, was das soll)


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2009)

Paar links von mir zu dem Thema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqUGMzVo7SI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DX5_NgwZUs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Spu7FWs8ik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in1TBIekq00


alles schon bisschen älter  aber dafür guut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Dezember 2009)

Einige Sachen kommen mir vor wie Silent Hill Soundtrack ... da ist einfach garnichtsmehr Metal. o_O


----------



## Rhokan (1. Januar 2010)

Oh mit der Bm Richtung wollte mir schonmal jemand kommen.... mag ja musikalisch ganz nett sein, aber der gesang klingt für mich nach wie vor wir nen gefolterter Hund... ja ja, Atmosphäre gerne aber die sind einfach auf die falsche seite abgedriftet (imho)


----------



## Fiqqsaw (25. März 2010)

Ich werf einfach mal die Band Uaral in den Raum...eine chilenische Band, ich mag sie sehr gern, sie mischen Folk mit DSBM...sehr zu empfehlen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8fV6Zs-oVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wq0rXGLs0YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (26. März 2010)

ääääh ja ok...

jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Das Instrumentale wäre an sich genial, aber was brüllen die da, nehmt ihnen die Ostereier aus dem Schraubstock, arme Sänger, foltern sich für die Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

